# Española ASESINADA por su vecino MARROQUÍ que ya había asesinado a otra mujer en Madrid y estaba en busca y captura



## acitisuJ (31 May 2022)

Actualización:
*Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid

Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*

31·05·22

*Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en **Zaragoza* por su vecino de la puerta contigua en el rellano*.* *No sabía que este hombre marroquí que responde al nombre de Adil Lazizi y de 45 años estaba en busca y captura por no reingresar en uno de los permisos que disfrutaba tras ser condenado por cometer otro crimen en Madrid en 2001 y que cumplía en la cárcel de Zuera.* *En aquella ocasión mató también a una mujer*, *Siham, una joven francesa de 24 años* que se encontraba haciendo turismo en Madrid en compañía de una amiga, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.

En aquel crimen, la víctima, que iba con una amiga, conoció a su asesino, quien iba acompañado por un amigo. Los cuatro decidieron irse a la vivienda de uno de ellos, un piso alquilado situado en la cuarta planta del número 35 de la calle Hierbabuena, en el distrito de Tetuán. Allí las dos parejas se separaron, si bien la amiga de la víctima se alarmó sobre las 08.00 horas cuando oyó unos gritos de dolor a Siham. Al entrar contempló su cuerpo ensangrentado en la cama.* Presentaba ocho puñaladas.* De Adil Lazizi no había ni rastro, si bien horas más tarde se entregó en dependencias policiales próximas de la calle de Francos Rodríguez. Iba en ropa interior y se negó a declarar ante los agentes.* Posteriormente la Policía Nacional determinó que el crimen se produjo ante la negativa de la joven a mantener relaciones sexuales...*








Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid


Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com












Mata a su vecina en Zaragoza 21 años después de asesinar a una turista francesa en Madrid


El autor del crimen, ya detenido, se fugó en un permiso penitenciario en enero de 2020 y desde entonces estaba en busca y captura



www.abc.es









*Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en Zaragoza. *El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policia de Aragón todavía desconoce el grado de relación con el autor de su muerte violenta, más allá de su vecindad. *Lo que no sabía la víctima es que Adil L., el hombre marroquí de 45 años que vivía en la puerta de a lado y que ayer la mató fue condenado por otro crimen en Madrid cometido en 2001 y que estaba en busca y captura*, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.

El homicidio tuvo lugar ayer sobre las 21.55 horas en la calle Alegría número 8*, *en el zaragozano barrio de San José. Los gritos fueron los que alarmó al vecindario que llamó a la sala del 091 de la Policía Nacional. El hombre se encuentra *detenido e ingresado en Traumatología del hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza* a la espera de prestar declaración por estos hechos. El levantamiento del cadáver se produjo sobre las 01.00 horas, momento que la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo hizo el traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses (Imlcfa) para realizarle la pertinente autopsia.








Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid


Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

segarro o desgarro?


----------



## Chino Negro (31 May 2022)

Ha quedado multiculturalizada cada vez ocurriran más asesinatos de moronegros dejando que el invasor nos destruya si eres mujer rechazas a un moro hasta que implanten la ley Sharia y te matan y si eres un hombre eres un infiel y te matan religión de paz la llaman.


----------



## Guepardo (31 May 2022)

Cris


----------



## zirick (31 May 2022)

Para los progres sólo es un asesinato machista pero en realidad son cómplices de cada asesinato de ésta gentuza africana


----------



## ahondador (31 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en Zaragoza. *El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policia de Aragón todavía desconoce el grado de relación con el autor de su muerte violenta, más allá de su vecindad. *Lo que no sabía la víctima es que Adil L., el hombre marroquí de 45 años que vivía en la puerta de a lado y que ayer la mató fue condenado por otro crimen en Madrid cometido en 2001 y que estaba en busca y captura*, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.
> 
> El homicidio tuvo lugar ayer sobre las 21.55 horas en la calle Alegría número 8*, *en el zaragozano barrio de San José. Los gritos fueron los que alarmó al vecindario que llamó a la sala del 091 de la Policía Nacional.
> El hombre se encuentra *detenido e ingresado en Traumatología del hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza* a la espera de prestar declaración por estos hechos. El levantamiento del cadáver se produjo sobre las 01.00 horas, momento que la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo hizo el traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses (Imlcfa) para realizarle la pertinente autopsia.
> ...




Tenemos la mejor policia y la mejor justicia de la galaxia y de la de al lado


----------



## Vibrador letal (31 May 2022)

Otro crimen patrocinado por la izquierda


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Para los progres sólo es un asesinato machista pero en realidad son cómplices de cada asesinato de ésta gentuza africana



Correcto, la culpa de que esté muerta es de los rojos y los funcivagos, el machismo aquí pinta 0.


----------



## ENRABATOR (31 May 2022)

Un extranjero convicto y todavia en España 20 años despues, una muerte que es culpa del estado


----------



## asakopako (31 May 2022)

No había nadie para gritar ehhhh ehhhh


----------



## El Pionero (31 May 2022)

A que hora es la concentración de la Cajera de Galapagar y sus feminazis?


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 May 2022)

¿Comete un crimen en Madrid, es condenado y 20 años después aún no lo han encontrado estando en el mismo país?

Porque si me dices, se fue a Camboya, o a Korea, ..., pero estaba en Zaragoza.

Edito para aclarar: " Adil Lazizi y de 45 años estaba en busca y captura por no reingresar *en uno de los permisos que disfrutaba tras ser condenado por cometer otro crimen en Madrid en 2001 y que cumplía en la cárcel de Zuera".* 









Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid


Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





Pero aun así. Si lo condenaron por el asesinato cometido en 2001, ¿cuántos años llevaba ya en prisión? Por asesinato lo máximo no son 20 años?


----------



## Antiparticula (31 May 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Para los progres sólo es un asesinato machista pero en realidad son cómplices de cada asesinato de ésta gentuza africana



Se podia establecer una comparacion entre mujeres muertas a manos de varones y españoles/las muertos/as a manos de extranjeros/as.

Las primeras son menos de 50 al año. Los segundos más de 200.

Las primeras son noticia en el telediario los segundos no.


----------



## acitisuJ (31 May 2022)

Me da que en este caso la víctima y el asesino no estaban liados.


----------



## Redwill (31 May 2022)

Este, no es un caso para sor Irene y su convento, aqui no ha pasado nada, gracias


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (31 May 2022)

Otro crimen del liberalismo global criminal, disfrutad cerdos


----------



## acitisuJ (31 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Comete un crimen en Madrid, es condenado y 20 años después aún no lo han encontrado estando en el mismo país?
> 
> Porque si me dices, se fue a Camboya, o a Korea, ..., pero estaba en Zaragoza.



Creo entender según lo que pone que estaba en busca y captura por otro delito, y que ya había salido de la cárcel por el asesinato en Madrid.


----------



## silent lurker (31 May 2022)

Cuando preguntas a un oregones cuantas mujeres matan en Aragón al año por violencia de genaro.
Que me digan una cifra aproximada.
Suelen decir alrededor de diez.
Mi respuesta es:
"¿Así que piensas que matan en Aragón a la tercera parte de las que matan en toda España?"
Les digo que la media es una al año, hay algunos que dos y otros que ninguna muerte.
Y sí, en la media suelen ser del Magreb, rumania, sudamerica o del color que no se puede pronunciar por racista.

Su cara es un poema y la mía de "toooooomaaaa".


----------



## Alcazar (31 May 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Para los progres sólo es un asesinato machista pero en realidad son cómplices de cada asesinato de ésta gentuza africana



Los progres han construido toda una industria alrededor de esto tipo de crímenes, a la que son desviados todos los años miles de millones del presupuesto público, y que emplea a decenas de miles de afectos a la causa.

Les convienen tanto este tipo de asesinatos que muchas veces les puede el ansia y anuncian como "feminicidios" crimenes que no lo son, como el de ese hombre que fué investigado y puesto en libertad por la muerte de su pareja por causa natural.


----------



## Tackler (31 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tenemos la mejor policia y la mejor justicia de la galaxia y de la de al lado



La policía no tiene la culpa, habrá que ver el historial de detenciones y la de veces que la justicia lo ha dejado en libertad a la espera de juicio, luego no se presenta a los juicios porque la justicia buenista piensa que a ese tipo de gente le importa algo la ley y le ponen en busca y captura; y luego viene un forero de burbuja a echar peste de la policía. Ya me dirás cómo encuentras a alguien que no se empadrona en ningún sitio ni tiene lazos familiares, es al final cuestión de que la policía te pare por casualidad. A mí por ejemplo nunca me ha parado la policía en la calle, solo en controles de carretera; si no salgo en coche nunca jamás hubiera tenido trato con ningún policía.


En ninguna noticia de TV sale que sea marroquí, solo lo he visto en periódicos digitales.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (31 May 2022)

mientras sea un extranjero asesinando españoles da igual, lo malo es que un español le levante la mano a un moro, entonces portada en los periódicos


----------



## Guaguei (31 May 2022)

*Homicidios de la Policía Nacional trata de averiguar si ambos mantenían algún tipo de relación sentimental*


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (31 May 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (31 May 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Se podia establecer una comparacion entre mujeres muertas a manos de varones y españoles/las muertos/as a manos de extranjeros/as.
> 
> Las primeras son menos de 50 al año. Los segundos más de 200.
> 
> Las primeras son noticia en el telediario los segundos no.



no, porque muchos de esa escoria tiene carne del club 
y español es aquel que tiene carne del club 
no digas lo contrario RACISTA


----------



## Progretón (31 May 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Homicidios de la Policía Nacional trata de averiguar si ambos mantenían algún tipo de relación sentimental*



Buenas tetas.


----------



## jotace (31 May 2022)

Multiculturalidad en vena, en forma de cuchillo.


----------



## elKaiser (31 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La policía no tiene la culpa, habrá que ver el historial de detenciones y la de veces que la justicia lo ha dejado en libertad a la espera de juicio, luego no se presenta a los juicios porque la justicia buenista piensa que a ese tipo de gente le importa algo la ley y le ponen en busca y captura; y luego viene un forero de burbuja a echar peste de la policía. Ya me dirás cómo encuentras a alguien que no se empadrona en ningún sitio ni tiene lazos familiares, es al final cuestión de que la policía te pare por casualidad. A mí por ejemplo nunca me ha parado la policía en la calle, solo en controles de carretera; si no salgo en coche nunca jamás hubiera tenido trato con ningún policía.
> 
> 
> En ninguna noticia de TV sale que sea marroquí, solo lo he visto en periódicos digitales.



Sí la policía busca activamente a alguien, lo encuentra; no me vengas con cuentos.

No hay que esperar a que vaya a renovar el NIE.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Comete un crimen en Madrid, es condenado y 20 años después aún no lo han encontrado estando en el mismo país?
> 
> Porque si me dices, se fue a Camboya, o a Korea, ..., pero estaba en Zaragoza.



Hay que priorizar, tik tok y acosar a gente sin mascarilla o encerrar a moros....no puede ser todo que si no se pillan baja por stress.

Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

¿que creéis que pensaría mientras la estaban acuchillando?

a-. por lo menos hemos parado a la extrema derecha
b-. les hemos fallado
c-. la culpa es nuestra por no haberles educado que acuchillar, violar, torturar, amputar, apedrear, tirar ácido, degollar, atropellar, inmolarse, abusar niñas, abusar bebés etc etc etc está mal


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿que creéis que pensaría mientras la estaban acuchillando?
> 
> a-. por lo menos hemos parado a la extrema derecha
> b-. les hemos fallado
> c-. la culpa es nuestra por no haberles educado que acuchillar, violar, torturar, amputar, apedrear, tirar ácido etc etc etc está mal



e- tendríamos que haber puesto carteles y señales en árabe en la calle,les hemos fallado.


----------



## ahondador (31 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La policía no tiene la culpa, habrá que ver el historial de detenciones y la de veces que la justicia lo ha dejado en libertad a la espera de juicio, luego no se presenta a los juicios porque la justicia buenista piensa que a ese tipo de gente le importa algo la ley y le ponen en busca y captura; y luego viene un forero de burbuja a echar peste de la policía. Ya me dirás cómo encuentras a alguien que no se empadrona en ningún sitio ni tiene lazos familiares, es al final cuestión de que la policía te pare por casualidad. A mí por ejemplo nunca me ha parado la policía en la calle, solo en controles de carretera; si no salgo en coche nunca jamás hubiera tenido trato con ningún policía.
> 
> 
> En ninguna noticia de TV sale que sea marroquí, solo lo he visto en periódicos digitales.




La policia forma parte del problema. ¿ Utiliza la policia los medios de informacion y las RR.SS. para localizar a los huidos de la justicia ? ¿ Ha hecho escuchas y seguimiento a conocidos y familiares para tratar de dar con el paradero del figura ?

Desde la policia se ordenan detenciones por supuestos crimenes de odio, pero no hay tiempo para encontrar a asesinos.







La policia es colaboradora con todo lo que está pasando. De hecho las patrullas de salvamento maritimo (Guardia Civil) se adentran en aguas marroquies para importarnos figuras de estos.

Gobierno, fiscalia, justicia y policia son un mismo todo. Sin la participacion de todos las cosas no estarían como están


----------



## furia porcina (31 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en Zaragoza. *El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policia de Aragón todavía desconoce el grado de relación con el autor de su muerte violenta, más allá de su vecindad. *Lo que no sabía la víctima es que Adil L., el hombre marroquí de 45 años que vivía en la puerta de a lado y que ayer la mató fue condenado por otro crimen en Madrid cometido en 2001 y que estaba en busca y captura*, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.
> 
> El homicidio tuvo lugar ayer sobre las 21.55 horas en la calle Alegría número 8*, *en el zaragozano barrio de San José. Los gritos fueron los que alarmó al vecindario que llamó a la sala del 091 de la Policía Nacional. El hombre se encuentra *detenido e ingresado en Traumatología del hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza* a la espera de prestar declaración por estos hechos. El levantamiento del cadáver se produjo sobre las 01.00 horas, momento que la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo hizo el traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses (Imlcfa) para realizarle la pertinente autopsia.
> 
> ...



Seguro que estando en busca y captura eran capaces de distribuir su foto pixelada para no estigmatizar a los inmigrantes.


----------



## Murnau (31 May 2022)

El hilo del karma, de los mejores de burbuja, hace tiempo que no lo visito.


----------



## Berrón (31 May 2022)

20 años en busca y captura... que coño hacen los policías salvo cobrar? Si fuera español estaría detenido a los pocos días, las FCSE son cómplices de lo que está pasando en España y en Europa, no hay más.


----------



## Berrón (31 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> La policia forma parte del problema. ¿ Utiliza la policia los medios de informacion y las RR.SS. para localizar a los huidos de la justicia ? ¿ Ha hecho escuchas y seguimiento a conocidos y familiares para tratar de dar con el paradero del figura ?
> 
> Desde la policia se ordenan detenciones por supuestos crimenes de odio, pero no hay tiempo para encontrar a asesinos.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Berrón (31 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La policía no tiene la culpa, habrá que ver el historial de detenciones y la de veces que la justicia lo ha dejado en libertad a la espera de juicio, luego no se presenta a los juicios porque la justicia buenista piensa que a ese tipo de gente le importa algo la ley y le ponen en busca y captura; y luego viene un forero de burbuja a echar peste de la policía. Ya me dirás cómo encuentras a alguien que no se empadrona en ningún sitio ni tiene lazos familiares, es al final cuestión de que la policía te pare por casualidad. A mí por ejemplo nunca me ha parado la policía en la calle, solo en controles de carretera; si no salgo en coche nunca jamás hubiera tenido trato con ningún policía.
> 
> 
> En ninguna noticia de TV sale que sea marroquí, solo lo he visto en periódicos digitales.



Para paguitas y sueldos bien que se manifiestan, pero para denunciar otras cosas callan como putas. Te recuerdo que durante el confinamiento ilegal se comportaron como mafiosos. Ni olvido ni perdón a esta gentuza. Ya está bien de blanquear a esta panda de prevaricadores y vagos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> 20 años en busca y captura... que coño hacen los policías salvo cobrar? Si fuera español estaría detenido a los pocos días, las FCSE son cómplices de lo que está pasando en España y en Europa, no hay más.



Los rojos han puesto un hilo en burbuja con los 20 más buscados y son todos blanquitos...

Veis como hemos de hacerles poner la boca en el bordillo? veis?


----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (31 May 2022)

El rey maricon Mohamed envía merca buena. Y los progres contentos.


----------



## César92 (31 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> A que hora es la concentración de la Cajera de Galapagar y sus feminazis?



Para el 30 de febrero de 2023. No lo dudes, saldrán en masa.


----------



## César92 (31 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Los rojos han puesto un hilo en burbuja con los 20 más buscados y son todos blanquitos...
> 
> Veis como hemos de hacerles poner la boca en el bordillo? veis?



¿De Xicomalo?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 May 2022)

¿Y cómo entró en la casa?

¿No se la estaría cepillando mientras el marido estaba en el tajo doblando el espinazo?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 May 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿De Xicomalo?



sí, ese hijo de nadie


----------



## loveisintheair (31 May 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Esto ya pasaba en los 80 cuando los yonkis llamaban a las puertas para acuchillar a los vecinos que no les daban dinero para heroina.



No sé si tienes edad de haber vivido los 80. Yo sí. Y en la puta vida he oído eso.
Y, aunque fuera cierto y hubiera habido algún caso. ¿justifica eso que no expulsemos a todos los delicuentes extranjeros que tenemos pupulando por España?


----------



## B. Golani (31 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en Zaragoza. *El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policia de Aragón todavía desconoce el grado de relación con el autor de su muerte violenta, más allá de su vecindad. *Lo que no sabía la víctima es que Adil L., el hombre marroquí de 45 años que vivía en la puerta de a lado y que ayer la mató fue condenado por otro crimen en Madrid cometido en 2001 y que estaba en busca y captura*, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.
> 
> El homicidio tuvo lugar ayer sobre las 21.55 horas en la calle Alegría número 8*, *en el zaragozano barrio de San José. Los gritos fueron los que alarmó al vecindario que llamó a la sala del 091 de la Policía Nacional. El hombre se encuentra *detenido e ingresado en Traumatología del hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza* a la espera de prestar declaración por estos hechos. El levantamiento del cadáver se produjo sobre las 01.00 horas, momento que la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo hizo el traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses (Imlcfa) para realizarle la pertinente autopsia.
> 
> ...



con franco no pasaba


----------



## César92 (31 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Comete un crimen en Madrid, es condenado y 20 años después aún no lo han encontrado estando en el mismo país?
> 
> Porque si me dices, se fue a Camboya, o a Korea, ..., pero estaba en Zaragoza.



Si hubiese sido español lo hubieran encontrado en menos de 7 días. 

Mira el caso de aquella gallega vinculada al narcotráfico que se fue a Zaragoza y la pillaron en un momento.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 May 2022)

por cada personaje de estos hay UN FUNCIONARIO responsable de tenerlo en España sin el más mínimo seguimiento ni criterio de la persona que le ha colado al resto de la población



acitisuJ dijo:


> *Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en Zaragoza. *El Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policia de Aragón todavía desconoce el grado de relación con el autor de su muerte violenta, más allá de su vecindad. *Lo que no sabía la víctima es que Adil L., el hombre marroquí de 45 años que vivía en la puerta de a lado y que ayer la mató fue condenado por otro crimen en Madrid cometido en 2001 y que estaba en busca y captura*, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.
> 
> El homicidio tuvo lugar ayer sobre las 21.55 horas en la calle Alegría número 8*, *en el zaragozano barrio de San José. Los gritos fueron los que alarmó al vecindario que llamó a la sala del 091 de la Policía Nacional. El hombre se encuentra *detenido e ingresado en Traumatología del hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza* a la espera de prestar declaración por estos hechos. El levantamiento del cadáver se produjo sobre las 01.00 horas, momento que la Hermandad de la Sangre de Cristo hizo el traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses (Imlcfa) para realizarle la pertinente autopsia.
> 
> ...


----------



## brotes_verdes (31 May 2022)

Me pregunto que habra votado Cristina, y si estaria orgullosa de haber parado a la malvada extrema derecha que pretende deportar a inmigrantes como su vecino

Hay un 93.4% de que haya sido asi y de que en este caso no haya victimas, sino un asesino y su complice


----------



## TALEBIANO (31 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Comete un crimen en Madrid, es condenado y 20 años después aún no lo han encontrado estando en el mismo país?
> 
> Porque si me dices, se fue a Camboya, o a Korea, ..., pero estaba en Zaragoza.



Muy profesionales, muy profesionales... la poli de este país. 


elKaiser dijo:


> Sí la policía busca activamente a alguien, lo encuentra; no me vengas con cuentos.
> 
> No hay que esperar a que vaya a renovar el NIE.



Si se hubiera cargado a algún político importante lo habrían detenido rápido.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 May 2022)

vaya un miserable que estás hecho

básicamente, estás apoyando la acción del moro

si te tengo delante te dejo sin dientes



brotes_verdes dijo:


> Me pregunto que habra votado Cristina, y si estaria orgullosa de haber parado a la malvada extrema derecha que pretende deportar a inmigrantes como su vecino
> 
> Hay un 93.4% de que haya sido asi y de que en este caso no haya victimas, sino un asesino y su complice


----------



## brotes_verdes (31 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> vaya un miserable que estás hecho
> 
> básicamente, estás apoyando la acción del moro



Hay un refran asturiano que dice "tanta culpa tiene el que mata como el que tira por la pata"

Yo simplemente aplico la sabiduria popular a este caso, donde no hay victimas sino complices.

Ya está bien de blanquear a los colaboracionistas y a los que apoyan y sustentan esta situacion



> si te tengo delante te dejo sin dientes



Aqui tenemos un Don Julian o un Don Oppas defendiendo a los que quieren moros delincuentes en su barrio pero lloriquean porque hay moros delincuentes en su barrio.

Mejor hacia usted examen de conciencia y pedia perdón. Por culpa de escoria colaboracionista como usted, estamos como estamos. 

Este es el gran problema de España. El infantilismo de la poblacion. El no querer aceptar las consecuencias de sus actos. Y amenazar con "dejar sin dientes" a los que decimos que una persona adulta debe comportarse como una persona adulta. Cuando eso no ocurre, pasa lo que ha ocurrido en Zaragoza


----------



## Bernaldo (31 May 2022)

justificar al moro demuestra lo rastrero y mezquino que eres

al ignore derecho, suerte tienes de estar detrás de un teclado, reirte así de la asesinada ya denota tu calaña





brotes_verdes dijo:


> Hay un refran asturiano que dice "tanta culpa tiene el que mata como el que tira por la pata"
> 
> Yo simplemente aplico la sabiduria popular a este caso, donde no hay victimas sino complices.
> 
> ...


----------



## giorgio_furlan (31 May 2022)

Aplicamos sus costumbres y lo ahorcamos en un puente para no deshonrar su honor? ah no…. le vamos a dar una paguita para ver si estudia un poco y se adapta… menudo panorama rojero, espero tengan los días contados


----------



## Bernaldo (31 May 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> Aplicaría sus costumbres y lo ahorcaríamos en un puente para no deshonrar su honor? ah no…. le vamos a dar una paguita para ver si estudia un poco y se adapta… menudo panorama rojero, espero tengan los días contados



ya viste arriba al primer tonto que se dedica a especular a quién pudo votar la difunta, le faltó poco para darle palmadas al morosesino


----------



## maggneto (31 May 2022)

España cada vez da más ascopena.
Y mañana más y a seguir tragando...


----------



## brotes_verdes (31 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> justificar al moro demuestra lo rastrero y mezquino que eres
> 
> al ignore derecho, suerte tienes de estar detrás de un teclado, reirte así de la asesinada ya denota tu calaña



El moro debe estar en la carcel, que es su lugar

Pero no pienso derramar una sola lagrima por alguien asesinada por un moro delincuente que quiere que haya moros delincuentes. Tiene lo que busco. Ni mas, ni menos.

Y los "don julianes" como usted no estan eticamente cualificados para llamar "rastrero" o "mezquino" a nadie. Estamos como estamos por culpa de gente como usted.

España no saldrá adelante hasta que los adultos se comporten como adultos y no como adolescentes.


----------



## skan (31 May 2022)

Otro niño de Irene y Colau


----------



## Esflinter (31 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> justificar al moro demuestra lo rastrero y mezquino que eres
> 
> al ignore derecho, suerte tienes de estar detrás de un teclado, reirte así de la asesinada ya denota tu calaña



Calaña la tuya riendote de las víctimas de violencia de genero, salvo cuando el hombre es moro, racista hipócrita hijo de puta


----------



## Bernaldo (31 May 2022)

¿tú también estás como el otro tonto defendiendo el asesinato del moro?

será posible...



Esflinter dijo:


> Calaña la tuya riendote de las víctimas de violencia de genero, salvo cuando el hombre es moro, racista hipócrita hijo de puta


----------



## Floid (31 May 2022)

¿ Desde el 2001 estaba en busca y captura ? ¿ Es un genio o la policia es torpe ?

¿ O simplemente ni hay ganas, ni motivos para detenerlo, o hay tantos en esa situacion que estan desbordados y sabedores de que una vez detenido serviria de poco.


----------



## deckard009 (31 May 2022)

Si se controlase la inmigración y se buscara de verdad a los profugos ... pero no, el machismo otra vez, el único culpable. No podia haberse evitado.


----------



## Esflinter (31 May 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿tú también estás como el otro tonto defendiendo el asesinato del moro?
> 
> será posible...



No hombre no, que me has entendido mal


----------



## birdland (31 May 2022)

Se que está mal lo que voy a decir , repito , se que está mal …. No me gusta y lo digo en serio 

pero veo esa foto del cadaver tapado con una manta y no siento nada ….

es lo que queríamos …. Verdad ? Pues a llorar a la lloreria


----------



## lefebre (31 May 2022)

Si es.morito no hay delito.
Una pensión menos.


----------



## Funciovago (31 May 2022)




----------



## Tackler (31 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Para paguitas y sueldos bien que se manifiestan, pero para denunciar otras cosas callan como putas. Te recuerdo que durante el confinamiento ilegal se comportaron como mafiosos. Ni olvido ni perdón a esta gentuza. Ya está bien de blanquear a esta panda de prevaricadores y vagos.




La policía no se puede manifestar por leyes como "policía" debe ser la sociedad de mierda que llena la Cibeles por el fútbol y luego es incapaz de nada más.


----------



## Berrón (31 May 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> La policía no se puede manifestar por leyes como "policía" debe ser la sociedad de mierda que llena la Cibeles por el fútbol y luego es incapaz de nada más.



Bien que se manifiestan por el vil metal y bien chulos que prevaricaban comportándose como mafiosos durante el confinamiento ilegal e inconstitucional. La policía no está para cumplir órdenes está para cumplir la ley y la constitución. Si cualquier día les ordenan disparar contra el pueblo esta gentuza lo haría sin dudar, ya hemos visto la pasta de la que están hechos. Ni olvido ni perdón a esta mafia.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (31 May 2022)

Debe ser uno de esos amables y educados vecinos que comentaba ayer un forero que había conocido en Casablanca. Hasta que un día, deja de serlo.

Mientras que hasta el último progreimbécil no se percate del tipo de alimaña que son y "como nos ven realmente" seguirán siendo hienas rodeadas de gacelas..... se resisten se resisten....hasta que ya no pueden más.


----------



## Funciovago (31 May 2022)

Nos duele la boca de decirlo, están metiendo a millones de españoles inocentes en la cárcel, sin embargo, a los violadores y asesinos de verdad los dejan sueltos.

Cada vez hay más españoles armándose porque saben que la policía no les va a defender de los criminales.


----------



## Alf_ET (31 May 2022)

Otro asesinato para engordar las estadísticas de la loca de Galapagar y justificar las subvenciones


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> 20 años en busca y captura... que coño hacen los policías salvo cobrar? Si fuera español estaría detenido a los pocos días, las FCSE son cómplices de lo que está pasando en España y en Europa, no hay más.



Y seguro que cobraba ayudas, iba al médico, etc...pero como cruzan datos para no violar su privacidad y tal...


----------



## rascachapas (31 May 2022)

Resumiendo la aportación del moro desde que vino a España: 2 asesinatos y vete a saber cuantos otros delitos. Yo le daría otra oportunidad, si eso a la tercera ya lo expulsamos a su país.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2022)

Desde 2001 en busca y captura  Y me juego la cuenta a que ni siquiera se había tomado la molestia de cambiar de nombre. Si las policías funcionaran tan bien como Hacienda, ese hijo de puta llevaría 20 años en la cárcel.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 May 2022)

Y le habían concedido un PERMISO penitenciario, del que no volvió.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 May 2022)

Rojos y sus rojadas, hijos de la gran puta todos!


----------



## risto mejido (31 May 2022)

seguro que estaba en busqueda y captura y cobraba paguitas, los delitos prescriben alos 20 años??? este lo mismo ni paga por el de 2001


----------



## Berrón (31 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Y seguro que cobraba ayudas, iba al médico, etc...pero como cruzan datos para no violar su privacidad y tal...



Como pasó en Inglaterra, toda una Red de pakistaníes prostituyendo durante años a cientos de niñas inglesas y la puta policía dijo que no había dado a conocer el caso para no "estigmatizar" a esas putas alimañas y fomentar el racismo. Esa es la policía de mierda que tenemos en Europa.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 May 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Como pasó en Inglaterra, toda una Red de pakistaníes prostituyendo durante años a cientos de niñas inglesas y la puta policía dijo que no había dado a conocer el caso para no "estigmatizar" a esas putas alimañas y fomentar el racismo. Esa es la policía de mierda que tenemos en Europa.




Luego UN ultraderechista hace algo y venga generalizar y alertar contra los peligros de la ultraderecha.


----------



## acitisuJ (31 May 2022)

Novedades sobre este caso:

*Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid

Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis**.*

31·05·22

*Cristina, de 32 años, fue asesinada este lunes por la noche en **Zaragoza* por su vecino de la puerta contigua en el rellano*.* *No sabía que este hombre marroquí que responde al nombre de Adil Lazizi y de 45 años estaba en busca y captura por no reingresar en uno de los permisos que disfrutaba tras ser condenado por cometer otro crimen en Madrid en 2001 y que cumplía en la cárcel de Zuera.* *En aquella ocasión mató también a una mujer*, *Siham, una joven francesa de 24 años* que se encontraba haciendo turismo en Madrid en compañía de una amiga, según pudo saber EL PERIÓDICO DE ARAGÓN.

En aquel crimen, la víctima, que iba con una amiga, conoció a su asesino, quien iba acompañado por un amigo. Los cuatro decidieron irse a la vivienda de uno de ellos, un piso alquilado situado en la cuarta planta del número 35 de la calle Hierbabuena, en el distrito de Tetuán. Allí las dos parejas se separaron, si bien la amiga de la víctima se alarmó sobre las 08.00 horas cuando oyó unos gritos de dolor a Siham. Al entrar contempló su cuerpo ensangrentado en la cama.* Presentaba ocho puñaladas.* De Adil Lazizi no había ni rastro, si bien horas más tarde se entregó en dependencias policiales próximas de la calle de Francos Rodríguez. Iba en ropa interior y se negó a declarar ante los agentes.* Posteriormente la Policía Nacional determinó que el crimen se produjo ante la negativa de la joven a mantener relaciones sexuales...*








Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid


Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (31 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Un extranjero convicto y todavia en España 20 años despues, una muerte que es culpa del estado



Si, pero ni pagará ni indemnizará a la familia de la muerta.


----------



## señortopocho (31 May 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Para los progres sólo es un asesinato machista pero en realidad son cómplices de cada asesinato de ésta gentuza africana



Bingo


----------



## acitisuJ (31 May 2022)

*Mata a su vecina en Zaragoza 21 años después de asesinar a una turista francesa en Madrid

El autor del crimen, ya detenido, se fugó en un permiso penitenciario en enero de 2020 y desde entonces estaba en busca y captura*









Mata a su vecina en Zaragoza 21 años después de asesinar a una turista francesa en Madrid


El autor del crimen, ya detenido, se fugó en un permiso penitenciario en enero de 2020 y desde entonces estaba en busca y captura



www.abc.es


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 May 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Un extranjero convicto y todavia en España 20 años despues, una muerte que es culpa del estado



Totalmente.


----------



## acitisuJ (31 May 2022)

Adil L. puede ser un asesino de mujeres con un móvil sexual. *Ha pasado 19 años entre rejas, pero ha vuelto a cometer un crimen que parece seguir un patrón.* La víctima y el agresor compartían rellano en el primer piso del número 8 de la calle Alegría de Zaragoza. Una de las hipótesis es que Cristina se negara a mantener relaciones con él


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (31 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Actualización:
> *Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid
> 
> Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*
> ...



Que raro.

No estaba entre los mas buscados que savo ayer Glande Marlaska


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 May 2022)

Me nutre, a seguir votando a Mr. Soros.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (31 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Tenemos la mejor policia y la mejor justicia de la galaxia y de la de al lado



Escucha: ha habido etarras con el nombre en el buzón viviendo tan tranquilamente en el bloque.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (31 May 2022)

Por esto se lio parda en El Ejido hace más de 20 años. Ahora el pueblo español es un pueblo arrastrado y sin dignidad ya prácticamente muerto. Ya quedó demostrado en la falsa pLandemia cuando aplaudían desde su encierro a sus verdugos y carceleros y fueron en masa a que les inoculasen una sustancia creada por los mismos que promueven la destrucción de España y Europa con inmigración masiva, genaro y deuda. Y no solo estoy hablando de este gobierno de traidores de mierda y toda la "oposición", sino de los que están por encima de todos moviendo los hilos.


----------



## Marco Porcio (31 May 2022)

up, felicidades al juez que le dejo salir y a los que permitieron que la ley sea como es


----------



## Tales90 (31 May 2022)

Pufff al final vamos a pasar de 0 a 100 como siempre pasa en España, y vamos a pasar de tolerar cualquier cosa a colgar a esta basura en la plaza del pueblo y a los que los defiendan. A ver si el sentido común se impone porque sino mal camino llevamos.


----------



## DCLXVI (31 May 2022)

*La delegada del Gobierno de España en Aragón,* Rosa Serrano, calificó este asesinato de feminicidio, si bien consideró que es pronto para saber *"qué clase de feminicidio es"*, es decir, si hay vinculación personal entre ambos. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
O sea, hay clases y clases de feminicidios.
¿Y cómo es eso?


----------



## Eremita (31 May 2022)

Y??? La gente vota que vengan más salvajes de estos. Ya es tontería alarmarse.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (31 May 2022)

Zaragoza es un lugar absolutamente demigrante


----------



## Genomito (31 May 2022)

"...conoció a su asesino, quien iba acompañado por un amigo. *Los cuatro decidieron irse a la vivienda de uno de ellos*"

Que bonita es la multiculturalidad.

Mis condolencias a sus gatos.


----------



## Cens0r (31 May 2022)

Around moros never relax. No rima pero puede salvarte la vida.


----------



## CommiePig (31 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Actualización:
> *Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid
> 
> Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*
> ...



el asesino es hombre, hombre,HOMMMBREEEE

puto facha, no Hinformes de mas



NO ES NECESERIe


----------



## CommiePig (31 May 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Resumiendo la aportación del moro desde que vino a España: 2 asesinatos y vete a saber cuantos otros delitos. Yo le daría otra oportunidad, si eso a la tercera ya lo expulsamos a su país.



todo sea para que Bote al socialmugrosismo, y reciba su paguita sin trabajar

son muertes....... HasumiVles para los HDLGrandisimaP de los cinic progres


----------



## ahondador (31 May 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Escucha: ha habido etarras con el nombre en el buzón viviendo tan tranquilamente en el bloque.




¿ Y por qué será que no me extraña un milímetro ?


----------



## kicorv (31 May 2022)

No hace falta publicarlo aquí también, ya estamos hartos de escuchar y ver esta noticia en todos los telediarios y periódicos


(me acabo de enterar)


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 May 2022)

la ley del talión debería volver. 

La pena de muerte para los asesinos sería el mayor avance social .


----------



## Mentalharm (31 May 2022)

Está claro: en algo les hemos fallado


----------



## Diquesi (31 May 2022)

A este le hemos fallado una no, DOS VECES


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 May 2022)

Floid dijo:


> ¿ Desde el 2001 estaba en busca y captura ? ¿ Es un genio o la policia es torpe ?
> 
> ¿ O simplemente ni hay ganas, ni motivos para detenerlo, o hay tantos en esa situacion que estan desbordados y sabedores de que una vez detenido serviria de poco.



No. Parece que cometió un delito en 2001, fue condenado y no regresó a la cárcel de Zuera tras un permiso penitenciario. No sé cuándo fue lo de no regresar tras el permiso penitenciario, ni cuándo lo condenaron. Pero si el delito fue en 2001, ¿qué tipo de delito conlleva penas de más de 20 años de prisión?


----------



## Skywalker22 (31 May 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Desde 2001 en busca y captura  Y me juego la cuenta a que ni siquiera se había tomado la molestia de cambiar de nombre. Si las policías funcionaran tan bien como Hacienda, ese hijo de puta llevaría 20 años en la cárcel.



Parece que estaba en la cárcel y le dieron un permiso.


----------



## andresitozgz (31 May 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Otro crimen patrocinado por la izquierda



Y blanqueado por los medios de manipulación


----------



## LMLights (31 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Actualización:
> *Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid
> 
> Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*
> ...



Marronidos chulísimos.





EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿que creéis que pensaría mientras la estaban acuchillando?
> 
> a-. por lo menos hemos parado a la extrema derecha
> b-. les hemos fallado
> c-. la culpa es nuestra por no haberles educado que acuchillar, violar, torturar, amputar, apedrear, tirar ácido, degollar, atropellar, inmolarse, abusar niñas, abusar bebés etc etc etc está mal



B, claramente.


----------



## Lady_A (1 Jun 2022)

Que si que este era moro. Y encima reincidente pero hay que tener algo de rostro para poner este crimen y no mencionar los otros tres en apenas un fin de semana y las mas de 5 mujeres que se debaten en el hospital en apenas 4 días.

Estos tres son españoles

La autopsia determina que la mujer asesinada por su marido en Tíjola (Almería) murió golpeada y estrangulada


La Guardia Civil halla ahorcado al presunto asesino machista de Tomelloso


Prisión para la pareja de la mujer asesinada en Benajarafe

Lo siento. Venir a decir que la violencia machista solo tiene un color con un fin de semana tan negro es de no tener idea del resto de crímenes que se han cometido o querer generar odio. Que si, que la mayoria son extranjeros, pero precisamente este fin de semana no ha sido así. Y estas mujeres tampoco estan vivas ya.


----------



## DOM + (1 Jun 2022)

FeministEs del foro y planchabragas rojos.

Manifiestense!

De las feministes ministres y de las asociaciones no espero nada mas que el cobro a fin de mes y un numero mas para su lista para reivindicar más dineritos. 20mil millones es poco


----------



## Lady_A (1 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> No hace falta publicarlo aquí también, ya estamos hartos de escuchar y ver esta noticia en todos los telediarios y periódicos
> 
> 
> (me acabo de enterar)




¿Y de estas otras tres te enteraste?

La autopsia determina que la mujer asesinada por su marido en Tíjola (Almería) murió golpeada y estrangulada


La Guardia Civil halla ahorcado al presunto asesino machista de Tomelloso


Prisión para la pareja de la mujer asesinada en Benajarafe


----------



## furia porcina (1 Jun 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> *La delegada del Gobierno de España en Aragón,* Rosa Serrano, calificó este asesinato de feminicidio, si bien consideró que es pronto para saber *"qué clase de feminicidio es"*, es decir, si hay vinculación personal entre ambos.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> O sea, hay clases y clases de feminicidios.
> ¿Y cómo es eso?



Supongo que tendrá que consultar primero la tabla de las especies protegidas y ver en qué posición está “mujer” frente a “moro”. Habrá que saber si el moro además es gay que con eso puntúa doble.

Lo mismo acaban diciendo que ella fue culpable.


----------



## SBrixton (1 Jun 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Un extranjero convicto y todavia en España 20 años despues, una muerte que es culpa del estado



Deberiamos llevar contabilidad de estas cosas restregarsela todo los dias al estado, pues seguro supera a la de bictimas de ETA y genero juntas.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Jun 2022)

El pobre de tanto tiempo trabajando en su Kebab, tuvo que cerrarlo por la pandemia y no llevó bien lo de dejar de darle a la carne con el cuchillo.


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Jun 2022)

@xicomalo , vuestros niños otra vez.

Sois culpables.


----------



## daesrd (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Actualización:
> *Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid
> 
> Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*
> ...



No creo que lo saquen en la secta...


----------



## chortinator (1 Jun 2022)

Una progre menos


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 Jun 2022)

se oculta
y se meten mas moronegros en anuncios que dan alegría y bienestar


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 Jun 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Esto ya pasaba en los 80 cuando los yonkis llamaban a las puertas para acuchillar a los vecinos que no les daban dinero para heroina.



Pero eso solo lo sufriais los qué estabais metidos en asuntos turbios.
Lo de ahora nos afecta a todos.


----------



## Santolin (1 Jun 2022)

Lo que es increíble es que después de haber asesinado a una mujer inocente ese hijo de la puta haya vuelto a ver la luz del sol


----------



## XRL (1 Jun 2022)

lo raro es que esto no pase a diario con los 2 millones de moros que hay


----------



## imaginARIO (1 Jun 2022)

Y encima el mierda que le dio el permiso, dormirá como un lirón,...


----------



## Maerum (1 Jun 2022)

Que se joda!!!!!!


----------



## greg_house (1 Jun 2022)

Menudo chiste de país


----------



## EXTOUAREG (1 Jun 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma ..


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Jun 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Una progre menos



No sabemos si era progre o no lo era, sólo sabemos que ha sido asesinada por su vecino moro. Tener un vecino moro no te convierte en progre.


----------



## ashe (1 Jun 2022)

curiosamente esto beneficia al chiringuito llamado feminismo, eso si tapando siempre si el que perpetra el crimen es un invasor...


----------



## gpm (1 Jun 2022)

Otro hilo sin @xicomalo


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (1 Jun 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Para los progres sólo es un asesinato machista pero en realidad son cómplices de cada asesinato de ésta gentuza africana



No culpables, pero responsables. No sé si pagarán por ello porque lo controlan todo, pero deseo que algún día paguen por lo que han hecho éstas dos décadas.


----------



## CommiePig (1 Jun 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Lo que es increíble es que después de haber asesinado a una mujer inocente ese hijo de la puta haya vuelto a ver la luz del sol



las leyes progres no defienden a las mujeres ni a los niños

quieren mas HOMBRES asesinos en las calles


----------



## Il Corvo (1 Jun 2022)

La turista francesa se llama siham, también es nombre marroquí.


----------



## Agosto (1 Jun 2022)

Hace unos años para que un extranjero se estableciese aquí le exigían un certificado de penales. Veo que eso pasó a la historia.


----------



## Abubilla73 (1 Jun 2022)

De dónde saca dinero para pagar el alquiler un ex convicto en libertad condicional, en búsqueda y captura por no cumplir con la normativa de su beneficio?


----------



## Abubilla73 (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Adil L. puede ser un asesino de mujeres con un móvil sexual. *Ha pasado 19 años entre rejas, pero ha vuelto a cometer un crimen que parece seguir un patrón.* La víctima y el agresor compartían rellano en el primer piso del número 8 de la calle Alegría de Zaragoza. Una de las hipótesis es que Cristina se negara a mantener relaciones con él



Hay perfiles sociopaticos no reinsertables. Espero que ahora le caiga o pena de muerte o a cumplir condena en su país.


----------



## Pantxin (1 Jun 2022)

Nos está quedando un país precioso!!!!!!
La verdad es que con tanto ingeniero extranjero que estamos importando el país es mejor que antes.


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Jun 2022)

Han actualizado otra vez la noticia, ahora el marroquí dice que ha sido la mujer quien le ha apuñalado primero y que el le ha quitado el cuchillo y la ha apuñalado para defenderse...


----------



## bloody_sunday (1 Jun 2022)

Se cayó 30 veces sobre el cuchillo que estaba en Punta en el suelo , se levantaba y se volvía a caer en el cuchillo... Ya veo yo la defensa del tío... Son sus costumbres y hay que respetar las.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Ha quedado multiculturalizada cada vez ocurriran más asesinatos de moronegros dejando que el invasor nos destruya si eres mujer rechazas a un moro hasta que implanten la ley Sharia y te matan y si eres un hombre eres un infiel y te matan religión de paz la llaman.



Pues a ver si quedas multiculturalizado tu o alguno de tus hermanos por Infiel. Comentario asqueroso e inoportuno el tuyo respecto de la chica asesinada, que lo dices con total indiferencia y seguro que hasta con regocijo.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Otro crimen patrocinado por la izquierda



Que ingenuo eres si en verdad te crees eso. ¿Te crees que los partidos de derechas no traen moronegros para abastecer a empresarios sedientos de subvenciones y contratos baratos? Ademas, a ver cuando os entra en la cabeza que hoy día eso de las izquierdas y derechas ya no existe mas que en apariencia, en el escaparate del programa electoral, porque luego todos los partidos sean del signo que sean cumplen la agenda 2030 sin rechistar.


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Jun 2022)

Curiosamente no estaba en la lista de los diez mas buscados por la policia. Igual es que no cumplia algun parametro


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Jun 2022)

Lo siento, pero se lo buscó


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Jun 2022)

Es un caso claro de fallo, le hemos fallado a este pobre inmigrante. Hay que acelerar la venida de las cosas chulísimas que va a hacer Lady Tucán


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Curiosamente no estaba en la lista de los diez mas buscados por la policia. Igual es que no cumplia algun parametro



Igual es que la policía es una inepta y machista que deja a moronegros asesinos sueltos.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero se lo buscó



¿Como????


----------



## Paisdemierda (1 Jun 2022)

Espero que lo suelten ya para que pueda seguir extendiendo la paz.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

Abubilla73 dijo:


> De dónde saca dinero para pagar el alquiler un ex convicto en libertad condicional, en búsqueda y captura por no cumplir con la normativa de su beneficio?



Paguitas del estado por destruir nuestro país.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> Hace unos años para que un extranjero se estableciese aquí le exigían un certificado de penales. Veo que eso pasó a la historia.



Esto es para salir a la calle a protestar, que se está dejando entrar en nuestro país a todo dios sin mirar sus antecedentes penales sea del país que sea y poniendo en riesgo la seguridad ciudadana. Ya no es cuestión de racismo, es que es sea del país que sea. Aunque ya sabemos todos que realmente son los moronegros.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Me pregunto que habra votado Cristina, y si estaria orgullosa de haber parado a la malvada extrema derecha que pretende deportar a inmigrantes como su vecino
> 
> Hay un 93.4% de que haya sido asi y de que en este caso no haya victimas, sino un asesino y su complice



Hablas como si el pueblo tuviera poder de cambiar las cosas con su voto y como si tuviera potestad para tomar decisiones. El pueblo, desgraciadamente no pinta nada, su voto no sirve para nada ya que es solo un cheque en blanco que le da cada 4 años a estos ladrones politicos que luego toman las medidas que quieren sin consultar. Sigue creyendo en el sistema electoral, ingenuo. Ni la derecha ni la izquierda van a frenar la inmigracion. SOlo nosotros. Ya esta bien de delegar nuestras responsabilidades en otros (en políticos). Somos nosotros quienes tenemos que defendernos y salir a la calle, es nuestra lucha.

Y ademas estas justificando la accion del moro y culpando a la asesinada, es para reventarte a hostias.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Actualización:
> *Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid
> 
> Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*
> ...



Un asesinato son menos de 20 años y encima te dan permisos.


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> El moro debe estar en la carcel, que es su lugar
> 
> Pero no pienso derramar una sola lagrima por alguien asesinada por un moro delincuente que quiere que haya moros delincuentes. Tiene lo que busco. Ni mas, ni menos.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices loco desgraciado??


----------



## noseyo (1 Jun 2022)

Como le dieron un alquiler sin ingresos , tenía paga , si compartía casa los demás sabían quien 
Es y son delincuentes y asesinos como el


----------



## Saluter (1 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Se que está mal lo que voy a decir , repito , se que está mal …. No me gusta y lo digo en serio
> 
> pero veo esa foto del cadaver tapado con una manta y no siento nada ….
> 
> es lo que queríamos …. Verdad ? Pues a llorar a la lloreria



Tu no sientes nada porque eres un machista, no porque "es lo que queríamos". Nadie quiere eso, Con tu voto no puedes cambiar NADA, votar no sirve para nada, hacen con tu voto lo que quieren, les das un cheque en blanco cada 4 años.
Solo sirve salir a la calle a liarla. Somos nosotros quienes tenemos que defendernos y salir a protestar.


----------



## Erik morden (1 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres votaban según el gobierno más al psoe que a otros partidos con políticos más feos que el viruelo. 
Es lo que quieren las mujeres según la democracia (poner una papeleta cada 4 años y que no cumplan los políticos es democrático, faltaría menos)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Jun 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Este, no es un caso para sor Irene y su convento, aqui no ha pasado nada, gracias



Sí, pero ocultando el origen del agresor

Que he visto varios medios izquierdistas que se hacían eco de la noticia, con la típica mierda de la violencia de género sigue imparable y esas cosas

Seguro que ahora dichos artículos los habrán editado para que sea muy complicado encontrarlos en sus emerotecas


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Jun 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Lo siento, pero se lo buscó



¿La chica se buscó que un asesino marroquí fuera a vivir en el piso de al lado?


----------



## birdland (1 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Tu no sientes nada porque eres un machista, no porque "es lo que queríamos". Nadie quiere eso, Con tu voto no puedes cambiar NADA, votar no sirve para nada, hacen con tu voto lo que quieren, les das un cheque en blanco cada 4 años.
> Solo sirve salir a la calle a liarla. Somos nosotros quienes tenemos que defendernos y salir a protestar.



No
No siento nada porque creo que los adultos no deben de ser tratados como niños …al igual que no siento pena por un alpinista o por un accidentado de moto ( mi caso ) … 

El Voto claro que cambia las cosas …. El Salvador , Portugal , Irlanda … están cambiando a pasos agigantados , y es por elegir gobiernos competentes


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> ¿La chica se buscó que un asesino marroquí fuera a vivir en el piso de al lado?



perdón, la confundí con la del crimen anterior
DEP


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Jun 2022)

no, esa fue la chica a la que mató en Madrid.
Siento la confusión


----------



## tracrium (1 Jun 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Sí la policía busca activamente a alguien, lo encuentra; no me vengas con cuentos.
> 
> No hay que esperar a que vaya a renovar el NIE.



Hacienda siempre te encuentra. Si la policía no encuentra a alguien es porque no quiere.


----------



## Abubilla73 (1 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Paguitas del estado por destruir nuestro país.



Pero, cómo puede tener una cuenta donde recibe y saca dinero y la policía no lo encuentra, a pesar de ser un sociópata en búsqueda y captura 

Es que cágate lorito


----------



## Abubilla73 (1 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Esto es para salir a la calle a protestar, que se está dejando entrar en nuestro país a todo dios sin mirar sus antecedentes penales sea del país que sea y poniendo en riesgo la seguridad ciudadana. Ya no es cuestión de racismo, es que es sea del país que sea. Aunque ya sabemos todos que realmente son los moronegros.



Ejkezonzerech de luz, víctimas por derecho inalienable; los malos somos nosotros en esta historia.


----------



## RubenII (1 Jun 2022)

A aquel argelino que le apalizo a un policia en el bus por recriminarle no llevar mascarilla bien qie le cogieron en unas semanas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Jun 2022)

estadisticamente las tias de esas edades suelen votar masivamente a la izmierda tanto aqui como en francia
me la pela lo que les pase a TODAS


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Jun 2022)

¿Cuando es el especial de la Sexta?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Jun 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Esto ya pasaba en los 80 cuando los yonkis llamaban a las puertas para acuchillar a los vecinos que no les daban dinero para heroina.



eso es mentira.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Hay un refran asturiano que dice "tanta culpa tiene el que mata como el que tira por la pata"
> 
> Yo simplemente aplico la sabiduria popular a este caso, donde no hay victimas sino complices.
> 
> ...



No te molestes en hacer razonar al negro bernaldo. Es un pachisimio cucktolico antiblanco.


----------



## Aindri (1 Jun 2022)

Declaraciones de Ireno Montere: "Si es morito no es delito", circulen.


----------



## tnkt (1 Jun 2022)

Pero qué dices, RETRASADO, que esta pobre desgraciada es tipo la Laura Luelmo a la que se cargó un gitanaco. Que su único delito fue ser su vecina. ¡Imbécil!


----------



## kabeljau (1 Jun 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas. Lo que pasa es que la víctima no tenía a 26 guardias civiles haciendo de portera en su casa, como esa que sabéis.


----------



## alex_alex (1 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Homicidios de la Policía Nacional trata de averiguar si ambos mantenían algún tipo de relación sentimental*



No creo que una tía así esté con un moro, pero sobretodo con un carcelario que lleva 20años en la cárcel y si o si tiene que tener una personalidadespecialista que llama la atención y pone en alerta a cualquiera, además de unos 40 años, que si me dices que era más joven, que no lleva tanto tiempo y que es europeo pues puede no anotarse tantas diferencias.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Actualización:
> *Asesina a su vecina en Zaragoza un fugitivo que mató a otra mujer en Madrid
> 
> Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. En el caso de la capital aragonesa, el Grupo de Homicidios de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón que tiene abiertas todas las hipótesis.*
> ...



La culpa es de los hooligans del Liverpool...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sergey Vodka (1 Jun 2022)

El morito no sabía lo del NO es NO, de las feminazis.


----------



## Aindri (1 Jun 2022)

El refranero popular es sabio, "el que con moro se acuesta, con cuchillada se levanta.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Jun 2022)

No veo a las feministas manifestarse ni el minuto de silencio


----------



## Tonimn (1 Jun 2022)

Han dado hoy la noticia y cero fotos ni nombre ni apellidos. 
Que estaba buscado.... Pero sin fotos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2022)

Hoy en tv han mencionado lo magrebí que era la anterior asesinada. Cuando son víctimas sí importa la procedencia. Pero ni palabra sobre lo marroquí que es el asesino.


----------



## arangul (1 Jun 2022)

quiere jubilarse en espana con garantias de una paguita ,servicios sociales,asistencia sanitaria y medicinas gratis,creo que ha dado un gran paso en sus objetivos


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Jun 2022)

*Clavó ocho puñaladas a una turista francesa ante la negativa a mantener relaciones sexuales. * 

pero como una puta infiel se atreve a negarle sexo al conquistador.... morunos things


----------



## Floid (1 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No. Parece que cometió un delito en 2001, fue condenado y no regresó a la cárcel de Zuera tras un permiso penitenciario. No sé cuándo fue lo de no regresar tras el permiso penitenciario, ni cuándo lo condenaron. Pero si el delito fue en 2001, ¿qué tipo de delito conlleva penas de más de 20 años de prisión?



Mato a una turista francesa por no querer mantener relaciones con él


----------



## pamplinero (1 Jun 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *Homicidios de la Policía Nacional trata de averiguar si ambos mantenían algún tipo de relación sentimental*



Eufemistica manera de decir que van a intentar que sea violencia de genaro, que eso da mas publicidad en el telediario.


----------



## Cormac (2 Jun 2022)

Los mejores, los mas sanguinarios.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jun 2022)

Cuando pasan estos casos lo mejor es buscar un taxista marroquí que lo mismo os lleva gratis


----------



## tnkt (2 Jun 2022)

Tiene tela que estaba en busca y captura desde el 2020 yo alucino, y mientras tanto la poli persiguiendo mascarillos. 

Pobre mujer, qué puta mala suerte,


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (2 Jun 2022)

20 años, 20 añazos en los que ha estado campando por aqui...
*CON LA COLABORACION DE LA PUTA INUTILIDAD DE POLICIA ESPAÑOLA.*


----------



## acitisuJ (2 Jun 2022)

Aindri dijo:


> El refranero popular es sabio, "el que con moro se acuesta, con cuchillada se levanta.



Parece que las dos víctimas fueron asesinadas por NO acostarse con el moro


----------



## Wasi (2 Jun 2022)

Mi enhorabuena a la justicia, policía y progresía, en vuestras espaldas recae este peso


----------



## mapachën (2 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que si que este era moro. Y encima reincidente pero hay que tener algo de rostro para poner este crimen y no mencionar los otros tres en apenas un fin de semana y las mas de 5 mujeres que se debaten en el hospital en apenas 4 días.
> 
> Estos tres son españoles
> 
> ...



Pero como no te tengo en el ignore? So zorra... a tomar por culo puta.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nebulosa (2 Jun 2022)

Y sus papas o allegados no salen en la TV.
Yo ya abria recorrido todos los platos si es mi hija, hermana o mujer.
No debe de interesar mucho saber quien era esta chica y de donde procedia.


----------



## tnkt (2 Jun 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Y sus papas o allegados no salen en la TV.
> Yo ya abria recorrido todos los platos si es mi hija, hermana o mujer.
> No debe de interesar mucho saber quien era esta chica y de donde procedia.



Si esa mujer fuera yo mi familia pensaría ahora mismo en todo menos en irse de plató, la verdad
¡Gilipollas!


----------



## FROM HELL (2 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Que si que este era moro. Y encima reincidente pero hay que tener algo de rostro para poner este crimen y no mencionar los otros tres en apenas un fin de semana y las mas de 5 mujeres que se debaten en el hospital en apenas 4 días.
> 
> Estos tres son españoles
> 
> ...



Entiendes la diferencia entre la violencia intrafamiliar y la de los convictos multireincidentes que deja en libertad el partido progre que tú votas?

Cual de las dos crees que tiene solución? Cual de las dos es con la que se forra el sistema?


----------



## Ritalapollera (2 Jun 2022)

Más millones para la cornuda y más ilegales!!!

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## acitisuJ (3 Jun 2022)




----------

